# 82 CJ7 stalls when I take my foot off the gas



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I had a new carb. put on my '82 CJ7 and it ran great for two days. Now it is back to it's old self.

When I let my foot off the gas it dies immediately. It almost always fires right back up, but even when I am driving 20-30 mph down the road, especially if I need to brake, it just dies. This has been driving me nuts for a while now.

You guys out there have any ideas of what may be causing this? A quick search on the web throws up to many options and opinions. 

Thanks,

Loyd


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I have an 82 CJ-& as well. Mine did that several times and I replaced the vacumn hoses and they would go away for a while, then happen again. My mechanic buddy rebuilt the carb several times in the span of 50K miles and eventually we put a rebuilt carb on and that was at least ten years ago and no problem since. Look at getting a rebuilt carb.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I had an 82 that had the same problem. I rebuilt the carb, but did not fix the problem. I finally figured out it was not fireing hot enough at low RPMs. In simple terms the mix of the fuel was to rich for the amount of fire. Changing vaccum hose only worked for a short time. So I did somehting simlar to this.

http://jeep.off-road.com/jeep/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=261537


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

EGR valve could be stuck open. Vacuum leak or plugged (trash) in idle circuit in carb.
These 3 would be what I would check in that order, I think you will find the problem.


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I just had a new carb put on there, so I will check it out to see if I have a vacuum leak next. Might just replace all the hoses while I am at it. Some of them look pretty rough.

Thanks guys


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Did you check the float level?


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

When it starts back up is there black smoke (ie unburned fuel)?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

look at 

dirty carb

leaking vacuum hose

low fuel pressure.......worn fuel pump


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

I used to have that problem on my old 84 and i also put a HEI on it and it went bye bye... 

after 5 engines later i decided to go with a chevy smallblock...


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

I didn't think about the fuel pump. I will check that out, probably pretty cheap to replace. 
When I get back from travelling I will spend some quality time with it.

Thanks guys, if I solve it I will let you know


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Update:

Had a bad vacuum hose where the end was pretty roughed up. Replaced it and adjusted the idle just a little bit and is running great once it get's warmed up. On a cold start it still dies, but I can manage to deal with that.

Loyd


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

FISHTEXX said:


> EGR valve could be stuck open. Vacuum leak or plugged (trash) in idle circuit in carb.
> These 3 would be what I would check in that order, I think you will find the problem.


Yep. My 83 CJ7 did the same thing. I had the 258. EGR valve was bad. It would go down the highway all day long just fine, but wouldnt idle, and wanted to die at slow speeds. The valve was stuck open, and dumping exhaust into the intake. The carb was fine.

On another note, it didnt like rainy days, or going through high water either. Water would get on the distributer, and short it out. Easy fix was to get some silicone grease, and literally cover the distributer with it. Not the spray on kind, but the king that comes in a grease tub, like you pack your bearings with. It stopped the problem, and I could use WD-40 for other things besides drying out the ignition!

Whatever you do, hang onto the Jeep. I kick myself in the posterior daily for getting rid of mine.
:cheers:


----------

